# Sex, Male or female?



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok maybe a STUPID question but i've 3 5"rbs, how can you tell what sex they are?
The larger one has a square more prominent jaw, still gets picked on!! (see pic)
As you can tell i'm new to this!!!
Cheers


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

for the last time piranhas are not able to be telled by the sex with the naked eye. great fish you got their







looks like a super red


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cut them open and you will get you answer


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

they cant be sexed till 1 either lays eggs or 1 blows a load on th eggs to find out, or like said cut them open


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmmm wonder if Piranha have good caviar??? or however you spell it.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Hmmmm wonder if Piranha have good caviar??? or however you spell it.
> [snapback]1038250[/snapback]​


hmm new black market.

i can have that 4,000gal tank in NO time


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm wonder if Piranha have good caviar??? or however you spell it.
> ...


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Very Nice Fish









I think;

"Female" (Seemingly)


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol actually I would venture to guess and only guess male. The females I've owned get fat around breeding time but always have what sorda looks like a fold right at the bottom of the buldge. This is VERY evident right after breeding, especially in the back. Sounds kinda gross but the "fold" I'm talking about if you look and picture it looks kinda like a shoot for the eggs to stack up in and fall out. Hopefully this helps a bit or I just sound crazy


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

just buy a load of em and wait till a pair breeds and you will have your answer


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

You could also try holding up pictures of other naked female piranha and if any look interested you can tell that they're males


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You could also try holding up pictures of other naked female piranha and if any look interested you can tell that they're males
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok people what about the rhoms how would ya breed them in a tank is it possible ? cuz thay do not like tank mates!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That Redbelly is not even sexually mature yet, so impossible to sex without taking it a apart and putting him under a microscope.

But even if he is sexually mature, the only way to find out wheter it's a male or female is by actually witnessing a spawning session (to find out wheter it lays eggs or fertilizes them). The other alternative is to cut it open in search of eggs.
Saying male or female just by looking at it is impossible (for example, a fat Red not necessarily is a female: it can also be an overfed, obese or even sick - bloated - male).

cueball: Rhoms have been bred in captivity once or twice - in extremely large zo aquariums. Wheter the fry survived I don't know, but I do know that in the end only one of the adults remained - the rest was killed.
Breeding Rhoms is something beyond the possibilities of us humble hobbyists.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Acctually during the breeding process if the P's are about the same size, well mine look like this anyways, The females all get really large in the stomach region and the males stay the same in the stomach region. So I noticed when my 1 male that is breeding right now gets (horny) all the rest of the females that I have all try to get him to breed with them but he only breeds with the one and thats all. I have 2 other females that I know of cause they are both large in the stomach and try doing the dance of love with him but he quickly chaces them away only to go back to the Alpha Female which is the largest Piranha I own. I also noticed that my females are all larger than all my males. All 3 of them are larger than my largest male.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

i dont no of any wya to tell the sex besides watching them lay eggs.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

its what ever you want it to be


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

males are usually smaller than females of the same age.

that rough though


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

to be honist guys that fish looks like a red bellied piranha( its got too much silver on it). i still dont know the sex of mine but dont really care!


----------

